# Army Flight medic info



## citizensoldierny (Jul 17, 2010)

Anyone have info on Army Flight medic school?. Will soon be becoming a 68W and thought I would automatically get an M6 identifier as I have been a civilian LPN for about 12 years now but apparently this is no longer the case. My unit is willing to send me for the Army LPN school which is definitely not what I am looking for, as I have better things to do with a year of my life than  relearn skills I've been doing for more than half my adult life.

So I got thinking if they are willing to pay me to go to school for  a year maybe the Flight Medic is the way to go. That is if they'll go for it and have the slots. Just wondering besides the flight physical what other pre-req's does the school have? PT scores, clearances, etc.

Also does the flight medic curriculum translate to anything in the civilian i.e. can you challenge National Registry or get reciprocity in any states?

And last but not least what can one expect in F6 school. Besides learning Aeromedicine? Is it mostly class work , field work, or a good mix of both.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jul 17, 2010)

citizensoldierny said:


> Anyone have info on Army Flight medic school?. Will soon be becoming a 68W and thought I would automatically get an M6 identifier as I have been a civilian LPN for about 12 years now but apparently this is no longer the case. My unit is willing to send me for the Army LPN school which is definitely not what I am looking for, as I have better things to do with a year of my life than  relearn skills I've been doing for more than half my adult life.
> 
> So I got thinking if they are willing to pay me to go to school for  a year maybe the Flight Medic is the way to go. That is if they'll go for it and have the slots. Just wondering besides the flight physical what other pre-reqreq's does the school have? PT scores, clearances, etc.
> 
> ...



Here, read it for yourself.................

http://usasam.amedd.army.mil/_fm_course/prerequisite.htm

Or general details about the course here...............

http://usasam.amedd.army.mil/_fm_course/index.htm

As you can see, you have to have 1 year as a 68W and a current NREMT certification. So to summarize your questions, No you cannot challenge NREMT as it is a pre-req. In addition, the Army finally got smart and added the restriction that most ALS procedures and interventions require a current EMT-I or P. There is nothing automatic in the Army! They will have you repeat their course as they see fit. Sorry, but the LVN skill set and educational curriculum is comparing apples to oranges.

Don't let the hype of the name fool you. The 300-F6 course covers basic aerospace physiology and puts you through PEPP, ITLS, and an audited (and abbreviated) ATLS course. Overall, its a good course, but has no resemblance to its civilian counterpart. To illustrate that fact, several Army installations, such as Ft. Bliss, contracts with civilian Air Medical Providers to provide medevac services. The protocols are minimal and quite outdated. Equipment is ok, nothing overly fancy. Typically, you provide the same care provided on the ground by a 68W or the local TMC / CSH. The only difference is you do it in a Blackhawk. Anything high acuity will have a RN, PA, or MD with it.

Good luck and be safe!


----------



## citizensoldierny (Jul 17, 2010)

Flight-Lp,
Sorry if post was confusing but what I was trying to get across was that if I was going to commit to a long Army school for an additional skill identifier it would be for something I haven't already attended school for. I in no way shape or form expected my LPN to get me flight medic in the Army. 

Thanks for info, I was aware that having National Registry would save me time I'd have to spend in Texas and that if I don't become National Registry they'll make sure that I do. I was more curious if the National Registry let you challenge at an Intermediate level after course. I will be a New York EMT-CC by the time I go for my initial 68W( hopefully)  but from what I've heard it is quite a bit of headache to challenge the National registry for intermediate when your state has named it something else. 

As for nothing automatic in the Army I'm well aware, this will be my fourth MOS, so I'm more than a bit familiar with Army training. Was looking for a been there, done that perspective.

BTW: Thanks for links .


----------



## Afflixion (Jul 21, 2010)

Just being a plain ole' army medic with 2 years experience and a deployment under your belt and you cant challenge the National Registry at the paramedic level.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Jul 22, 2010)

You think my deploynment as  a Chinook maintainer might help


----------



## Doc_D (Jul 26, 2010)

Afflixion said:


> Just being a plain ole' army medic with 2 years experience and a deployment under your belt and you cant challenge the National Registry at the paramedic level.




2 years? where did you get that from? Last time i checked it was you had to be an e-4 or e-5 eith 1 year experience and 2 years left active.


----------



## Afflixion (Jul 27, 2010)

Doc_D said:


> 2 years? where did you get that from? Last time i checked it was you had to be an e-4 or e-5 eith 1 year experience and 2 years left active.



my buddy just did it like 4 or 5 months ago, he was an e5 though...


----------

